# Co2 Regulator question



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Fixed all good


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

JNSN said:


> Hi
> 
> Currently running this regulator on my system and it seems to pump out Co2 everytime I refill and setup the system. It pumps out co2 to the tank AND a crap load out of the small little whole under the middle screw (look closely you will see in pic). The regulator would turn cold and the Co2 levels would shoot down. It just would not stop pumping out of this hole and I have no idea what it's for. Turns out this hole is the "weep hole"?
> 
> ...


In short co2 coming out of any orifice other than the designated outlet is a good sign that the regulator has issues.


----------

